# The Sky NOT as you Know It



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

I am posting this in Earth Shape Discussion, but although related, it does not properly fit here.

What I am questioning is the stability of reality one experiences. I presume throughout there is consensus on the subjectivity of reality as experienced as individuals. I guess that comparing notes on perceptions is a futile exercise since the table that I am referring to may be experienced differently by your senses.

The two videos below for example, to me, show a feeble or misinterpreted reality. But again, perceptions seem to be tailor made. How do the examples fit into you worldview?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-03-23 12:32:47Reaction Score: 0


Here's a couple of photo's taken a couple of hours ago. Consider the chemtrail shadow in relation to the position of the sun. Cropped but otherwise as they came out of the camera.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-03-23 13:45:44Reaction Score: 2


I posted this photo before in a thread. You are looking at an "eclipsed" sun. At least that is what we thought we were looking at. The camera thought otherwise. You can see the "eclipse" at the bottom of the palm. Oh the not-knowing.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-03-23 14:04:49Reaction Score: 0


The reflection intrigued me as the flare is missing in it. Flipped 180 degrees & cropped in Gimp but that's all.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-03-25 05:13:35Reaction Score: 1


Object or energy pattern?


Everything is energy


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EarthquakesDate: 2020-04-26 01:38:58Reaction Score: 0




Bunnyman said:


> I posted this photo before in a thread. You are looking at an "eclipsed" sun. At least that is what we thought we were looking at. The camera thought otherwise. You can see the "eclipse" at the bottom of the palm. Oh the not-knowing.
> 
> View attachment 43024I’ll


have you stumbled across Samuel Hoffman?


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-26 05:45:42Reaction Score: 5




Earthquakes said:


> have you stumbled across Samuel Hoffman?


Is he of small stature?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EarthquakesDate: 2020-04-26 13:24:59Reaction Score: 2




Bunnyman said:


> Is he of small stature?


Lol I’m not sure where you’re going with that, trying to get a feel for posting on this forum

Couple years ago I was taking pics of the skies like yourself. I had a dude message me and say something like “not trying to f**k with you but there are planets passing overhead every day and not the ones NASA tells you about”. He told me to check out Samuel Hoffman

I’m not saying Sam is right or that there are planets passing us daily (huge sky fillers) but I am saying that his observations are thought provoking and consistent. Lots of citizen help with pictures like the one you posted (Sam will say you’re seeing a planetary body, the dark side, pinching the light of the sun)

His group on Facebook is called Montana Skywatchers 2 and he has YouTube video explaining how he views the sky

I think at the very least you’ll find him as a good resource for more pics and general observations

Let me know if you’d like some links


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: andymDate: 2020-04-26 16:00:08Reaction Score: 1




Earthquakes said:


> Lol I’m not sure where you’re going with that, trying to get a feel for posting on this forum
> 
> Couple years ago I was taking pics of the skies like yourself. I had a dude message me and say something like “not trying to f**k with you but there are planets passing overhead every day and not the ones NASA tells you about”. He told me to check out Samuel Hoffman
> 
> ...


i came across his stuff a while ago when i was on my semi-annual allowance of time to study planet x stuff... when i say semi-annual what i mean is topics i really like that are "super fringe" theory i have to temper myself because there is no real end to the rabbit hole and often very few justifications to keep going other than our intuitio  that something is for sure going on. as for space the firmament the shape of earth - they will NEVER tell us until it os too late. but research into it is handy because of our open minds we will not be surprised when shtf although we might be destroyed just the same


----------

